# Importing Stray From Spain, how complicated/Difficult is it?



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

Basically, we have an apartment is Spain, and on the site are a few wild stray cats.

For the past year now whenever we've been out there this cat comes to our apartment and its the tamest, cutest cat ever! i was out there this weekend after not being there for 6 months, the night we arrived i stepped out on the patio and called out for it, and it showed up again!!!!

We've seen it grow from a kitten. Now it appears to be pregnant however

Iv never met a cat quite like it to be honest, personality wise. Its incredible, affectionate, sweet, cute!

Now, if caught, the site kill the strays. We've put a collar on it to hopefully stop this but is there any way of getting it over to the uk??

or is it a complete no go???

I know i was recently enquiring about breeds on here, but if i were to ''go with my heart'' this would be an amazing cat to have. Everytime we have to leave it its heartbreaking 

Can any of you were out the breed from the pics? it doesnt stop talking aswell lol (bengal???)










Here is a video of it at the weekend, excuse my mum lol

Video


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I would imagine its possibly the same as for a dog.... either 6 months quarantine (very expensive) or under the Pet Passport scheme.... Basically rabies vaccine (cannot be done on pregnant dog- don't know about cat) then 6 months waiting in current country, titre test then (6 months after rabies jab) if given the all clear, fit for travel (after heavy worming and parasite treatment).


----------



## maiacam (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello
I know how tempting it is to want to bring a holiday cat home I feel the same when I visit Cyprus.
I know someone who rescued a dog once and it cost thousands from Turkey.

I think if you want to rescue a cat it would be better to rehome one from a charity here and give a regular donation to a cat charity in Spain. Thats what I do in Cyprus and I always visit the sanctuary when I go and the cats we "adopted" there.

The money you are spending on one cats would do wonders for lots of cats in the same position.

Also I would worry about any diseases the stray you are looking after might be harbouring which I presume would prevent you bringing her back.
Good luck with your decision....


----------



## ladyalex (Mar 10, 2011)

If you've got the money,time and patience it could be worth it..i have 3 dogs(i know its not the same)come in to the kennels where i work that were brought over from bankok..The owner wouldn't of had it any other way..They're great dogs with loads of personality...
Just think long and hard and get all the information you need..
Hope you come to a decision....


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

ladyalex said:


> If you've got the money,time and patience it could be worth it..i have 3 dogs(i know its not the same)come in to the kennels where i work that were brought over from bankok..The owner wouldn't of had it any other way..They're great dogs with loads of personality...
> Just think long and hard and get all the information you need..
> Hope you come to a decision....


How much money would it cost to do something like this then? roughly?

We all have never met another cat quite like it


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I think it is a lovely idea....but you will need to act fast and put plans in place to protect this cat and her offspring. Sometimes we just fall in love and have to have a particular cat...seems like she has stolen your heart!


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> I think it is a lovely idea....but you will need to act fast and put plans in place to protect this cat and her offspring. Sometimes we just fall in love and have to have a particular cat...seems like she has stolen your heart!


Not just mine but my mums, dads and brothers haha

Mum was almost crying when she left it


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

The procedure basically is, in this strict order:

1.Have her microchipped 
2.Vaccination for rabies
3.Blood test (I'm unsure of the period of time which must elapse between vaccination and blood test) to ensure rabies vaccination has been effective.
4.Arrange all the PETS paperwork/passport (the travel scheme under which you may bring an animal into the UK without the need for 6 months quarantine here)
5.Treatment by a vet for ticks/worms, which is recorded on the pet passport along with rabies vac/blood test details. This must be within a (fairly short) strict timespan of her travelling to the UK.
(and obviously before all this, have her spayed/confine her as an indoor cat as she'll likely go walkabout (or worse) inbetween steps 1-5)

If you arrange her travel with a specialist company, they must be on DEFRA's approved list. If you're undertaking travel arrangements yourself, then there are authorised routes, also to be found on DEFRA's web site.

Up to point 5, above, as a rough guesstimate would cost in the region of £200-£300. The bigger expense is in travel itself; by air, where pets must travel as cargo, would be several hundred pounds. Considerably more if you're using a specialist pet travel company who arrange most of the paperwork and all the travel for you.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I can't & won't even start to try and advise you on this but I can completely understand that this adorable little lady has gotten into your soul and you just need to have her here safely with you.

I would expect it to be very expensive but would your other family members be helping with the cost? If the price is being split 3 or 4 ways it might not be so painful.

I hope you are successful & please keep us informed of how you get on.


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

Actually... As the cat would be traveling from a country in the EU, it DOESN'T have to go into quarantine - as long as you can fulfill requirements such as rabies vaccination etc. It's called the pet travel scheme (PETS), and you can find some more info here: - Defra, UK - Animal health and welfare - Pet Travel Scheme

I looked into it a while ago because my sister wanted to take her cat in the other direction - UK to Spain*. It's not as hard as we are led to believe, and I think that we all perhaps assume it's impossible because of rules that are no longer in place (i.e. we heard in the past what the pets have to go through, and never looked into it again)

If you seriously want to consider this, perhaps you could inquire about help from a company like this : - Animalcouriers â€¢ pet shipping and animal transport throughout the UK, Europe and beyond

*just wanted to add that I know this way around IS easier (as someone has pointed out in a later post) - I don't want you thinking I am giving you the wrong info! All I meant is it isn't *that* hard in the grand scheme of things, and the cat won't have to sit in quarantine for 6 months if you follow the procedure correctly.

Good luck!


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

If you have the money and time, then do it. We rescued a stray when I was a little girl, a little dog covered in car oil in Puerto Rico. Got him all his vaccinations and dewormed and he travelled with us everywhere, the U.S. and Europe. He had a long ilfe and died when I was an adult. He was the sweetest dog and he will always have a special place in our heart.


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

gskinner123 said:


> The bigger expense is in travel itself; by air, where pets must travel as cargo.


Depends on the airline!
For example, Lufthansa state on their website that

*You may take a dog or cat into the cabin, if the weight of the animal (including transport container) does not exceed eight kilograms. The animal has to be kept in a box measuring not more than
55 cm x 40 cm x 20 cm. You may use your own transport box if it has the necessary measurement and is watertight and bite proof. In addition, Lufthansa offers you a "Pet Box" for most stations at the check-in counters free of charge.*

We once did an internal flight in the US and a man had his dog sat on the seat next to us - not cage at all!

I think you'd have to do a bit of research as to which airlines fly out of the airport closest to where you are in Spain/UK, then check each of their websites to find out their pet policy.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

I hope you can find a way to get her across, the poor little love! xx


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Hiya, I have recently brought my dog (Canarian) and our cat back from Spain. The cat moved out with us so had all her paperwork from the UK. However the dog was the same process as you face. It is not as expensive to get the paperwork in spain either. BUT... you must as someone has already said 1st Microchip, 2nd Rabies Jab, UK demand 120days between rabies injection and blood test.If the bloods come back ok then you must wait 6 months from the date of the blood test was taken. Between 24-48 hours before you travel, your PETS approved vet would have to treat for ticks and worms. 

The UK will NOT allow any animal entry to the UK as hand luggage. (You can export as but not import) They must either be in a car (and ensure the time doesn't elapse for the tick, tape worm treatment) or as cargo. 

I have a contact at Tompsons who dealt with our 2 and they were FAB!

The kittens would need to have all of the above too. 

I hope this helps


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

She is a lovely tabby and white moggy!
I think that the first thing you should do is to take her to the vet to get the microchip and rabies vaccine. From Spain to UK is more difficult to travel than the other way round as UK is rabies-free and Spain not. After the vaccine you need to wait a month or so and do a blood test to see if she produced the anti-bodies. After that she have to wait 6 months to check if she doesn't present any symptoms (so we're sure she's not incubating rabies). Considering the risks of other diseases she could get by being exposed to other cats, I would get her neutered and vaccinated against FIV and FLV too.


----------



## morgmonster (Jun 8, 2010)

Can a pregnant cat have the rabies vaccine? 
Do you want to take all the kittens home too? 
If you're not in Spain now, when are you next going back? Because she may have had the kittens by then and possibly even be pregnant again!

I would think the most important thing to do first is to get her spayed. That way even if your plans don't come to fruition, she'll probably have a nicer (longer?) life if she doesn't have several litters of kittens each year. 
Someone said about confining her to your house - presumably you can't do that if its a holiday place?

Also finally I would say do your research before bring the cat on the plane and try and find an airline which will transport the cat in the passenger compartment, not cargo. I've read some a few new stories recently about cats dying in plane cargo holds.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

morgmonster said:


> Can a pregnant cat have the rabies vaccine?
> Do you want to take all the kittens home too?
> If you're not in Spain now, when are you next going back? Because she may have had the kittens by then and possibly even be pregnant again!
> 
> ...


Sadly the UK willnot allow this even if the airline does.


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

morgmonster said:


> Can a pregnant cat have the rabies vaccine?
> Do you want to take all the kittens home too?
> If you're not in Spain now, when are you next going back? Because she may have had the kittens by then and possibly even be pregnant again!
> 
> ...


Yes i did think even if i cant feesably get her back to the UK then atleast spaying her would give her a better life out in spain, we will be back out there in June, mum and dad go out there every 2/3 months.

So no we couldnt really confine her to the apartment 

May just take a chance with the chip, rabies jab etc, so atleast if she is still there when we travel each time then atleast id be a step closer to bringing her back.

She really is an amazing cat 

If we walk from the apartment to the swimming pool she will follow us and lay on the beds with us all day then follow us back


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

vamos dan said:


> May just take a chance with the chip, rabies jab etc, so atleast if she is still there when we travel each time then atleast id be a step closer to bringing her back.


That's brilliant! I'm very happy that you took this decision!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

everyones given great adviceI just wanted to say that she isnt a bengal, looks like a moggie, lots of them out there roaming about, I used to feed them when I went many years back! used to follow me everywhere. good luck!


----------



## vamos dan (Feb 25, 2011)

when or if there are any updates i will post 

Like i said even if we can get her spayed out there to help her out


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

I Hope You can at least get her sprayed and then if poss to get her jags every couple months so that one day she may be able to come over here with you permanent. What a story that would be.

Wife and I go abroad to the med nearly every year and its painful watching these strays wander about, We feed them of course but life is still very tough for them.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> The procedure basically is, in this strict order:
> 
> 1.Have her microchipped
> 2.Vaccination for rabies
> ...


In relation to point number 3, they recommend 21 days after the last vaccination.
The vet will arrange all of the paperwork for you, you will obviously fill in the basic details of the kitty and he will do the rest in regards to vaccination dates and other medications.
For point 4, it is six months from the date of the blood test taken.
In relation to point number 5, the tick and worm treatment has to be done between 24 - 48 hours before your intended travel time, i.e. check in. E.g. you have to check in at 12pm on a Thursday, the treatment needs to be given between 12pm Tuesday - 12pm Wednesday. You will not be allowed to check in if the time has lapsed past the 48 hours, or before the 24 hours.
The guesstimate for vets fees is pretty correct, including all treatments and the passport.

When I was bringing Sooty over from Sweden, I was quoted £1,200 to bring him in as cargo via the approved route (SAS). Thus, I actually flew to Charles De Gaulle airport, north of Paris, and my other half picked us up from there and proceeded home by the channel tunnel (car). The pet doesn't have to go as cargo to France! It is fairly cheap compared to the cost of flying with him. I paid £60 for the flight, with an additional £60 for Sooty. Apart from that is was the channel tunnel, £105 incl bringing a pet, the £20 ferry trip for my OH to pick us up, and an additional £160 for fuel. Totalling £345!

Another option to look at is getting a train from CDG to Calais and you can go as a walk on passenger with a pet on a ferry, and somebody could either pick you up or you get get a train home. But the way we did it (or the second suggestion) probably isn't so feasible if you e.g. live in Leeds etc!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

thelioncub said:


> Depends on the airline!
> For example, Lufthansa state on their website that
> 
> *You may take a dog or cat into the cabin, if the weight of the animal (including transport container) does not exceed eight kilograms. The animal has to be kept in a box measuring not more than
> ...


This isn't relevant to the UK. UK laws are very strict and unless travelling in via a ferry or the channel tunnel train, they have to fly as cargo.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

sue&harvey said:


> Hiya, I have recently brought my dog (Canarian) and our cat back from Spain. The cat moved out with us so had all her paperwork from the UK. However the dog was the same process as you face. It is not as expensive to get the paperwork in spain either. BUT... you must as someone has already said 1st Microchip, 2nd Rabies Jab, UK demand 120days between rabies injection and blood test.If the bloods come back ok then you must wait 6 months from the date of the blood test was taken. Between 24-48 hours before you travel, your PETS approved vet would have to treat for ticks and worms.
> 
> The UK will NOT allow any animal entry to the UK as hand luggage. (You can export as but not import) They must either be in a car (and ensure the time doesn't elapse for the tick, tape worm treatment) or as cargo.
> 
> ...


Are you sure it is 120 days? As I spoke to Defra's pet passport department and they said 21 days between vaccination and blood test, which was what we did with Sooty, and he was cleared to come in to the UK, and I'm sure they checked it as they asked us questions!
120 days is the timeline required between the blood test and taking a pet out of the UK to an EU country.

Sorry am not meaning to be critical at all but I studied all of this like crazy just last year to ensure it would go perfectly and even spoke to Defra on the phone and they sent me various papers.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

missye87 said:


> Are you sure it is 120 days? As I spoke to Defra's pet passport department and they said 21 days between vaccination and blood test, which was what we did with Sooty, and he was cleared to come in to the UK, and I'm sure they checked it as they asked us questions!
> 120 days is the timeline required between the blood test and taking a pet out of the UK to an EU country.
> 
> Sorry am not meaning to be critical at all but I studied all of this like crazy just last year to ensure it would go perfectly and even spoke to Defra on the phone and they sent me various papers.


If you are i the UK then it is 21 days, however, if you are already in Spain and acquiring the passport to come to the UK it's 120 days. There are different rules in each country. Spain-UK is a nightmare!

Just to add that this was the Canary islands so may well be a little different, Spainish laws are really odd


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am sure that at the end of the day she is worth the trouble.
It seems that you and your family love her and looking at the picture she does look cute.
I am sure with a bit of hard work and a bit of money it can be done.


Many years ago while in Mallorca we found 3 kittens thrown in a rubbish bin.
They were inside a plastic carrier bag and if it wasn't for their little cries we wouldn't have found them.
We took them back to where we were staying and managed with the help of another lady to get them to suckle on some milk. They were less than 24 hours old.
Sadly we couldn't help these poor souls and they had to be put to sleep.
I still have their photos and if only i had found them in the uk, I know things would have been diffrent.
Needless to say it ruined our Holiday:cryin:
Never been to spain since!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_shes beautiful, i can see why you fell in love with her, i agree if you can get her spayed and have her vaccines, that will help her alot, i dont know anything about getting her back to the UK, good luck and let us know what happens,_


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

There are specialists in pet import and export, who should be able to inform you how to go about it. They will probably be able to give you quotations too.
We Provide You Advantage of Pet Export & Pet Import Facilities throughout UK and US

Airpaws.com


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

jill3 said:


> I am sure that at the end of the day she is worth the trouble.
> It seems that you and your family love her and looking at the picture she does look cute.
> I am sure with a bit of hard work and a bit of money it can be done.
> 
> ...


Don't blame you, sounds horrific! :frown5:


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Having worked as a rep on the spanish islands , it was a common thing for kittens to be left outside villas, one of the worst things that we actually found was a puppy which just looked like a bundle of fluff had been put into one of the big green wheelie bins, luckily a guest heard him in there, he stayed with one of my workmates until a home was found for him,


----------



## blizeH (Nov 11, 2011)

So sorry to bump this old thread, but how did this go vamos dan?

We've just got back from Spain and these four gorgeous (but also quite sick) kittens were on the site, but they're being treated as pests and people are being told not to feed them.



http://imgur.com/d3FHI


I've tried to contact the local animal shelter but they're not responding (despite being active on Facebook) so I'm at a complete loss as to what I can do now. In their current state I'm almost certain they wouldn't let us bring them back. I'm tempted to email my local UK shelters and ask if they would take them in if we would be willing to cover the costs... not sure if that's a good idea, or if they would face the same problems getting them into the UK.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Quarantine in the UK was abolished a couple of years ago, so its quite simple to bring animals into the UK now. However, why would you want to do this, to put them in a shelter in the UK?


----------



## blizeH (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you 

And I'm not sure. We're tempted to try to take them in ourselves, but our rescue cats (who are already on their 4th home) have taken years to settle in and are finally really happy here, so we don't want to upset them.

Best case scenario for us, our cats and the kittens would be that they stay in Spain, absolutely, but the longer it goes on the less that seems to be an option


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong. Even if they don't need quarantine, they still need passports (microchips, rabies vaccine, rabies titre test to check that the vaccine works, deworming, etc, etc...) and that will take 6 months or so. You could try to find a home for them in Spain. Maybe a local vet would find them homes if you pay for their vaccines and spaying.


----------



## E.wardx (Sep 7, 2017)

vamos dan said:


> Basically, we have an apartment is Spain, and on the site are a few wild stray cats.
> 
> For the past year now whenever we've been out there this cat comes to our apartment and its the tamest, cutest cat ever! i was out there this weekend after not being there for 6 months, the night we arrived i stepped out on the patio and called out for it, and it showed up again!!!!
> 
> ...


----------

